# μπιλιάνι, υποστέρνιο



## Costas (May 26, 2013)

Κοίταξα στο Magenta τη λέξη martingale και λέει υποστέρνι(ο), κν. μπιλιάνι. Κανένα απ' τα δυο δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο ΛΚΝ ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ. Γουγλάροντας, τα βρήκα και τα δυο στο Αντιλεξικό (το πρώτο ως _υποστερνίδιο_), τον δε τύπο υποστέρνιο σ' ένα πιντιέφι "Εγχειρίδιο σύγχρονης ζωϊκής έλξης" (pun intended?)*

Απορία: δεν έχουν αποδελτιώσει το Αντιλεξικό; Ή έχουν, αλλά όχι την ιπποσκευή; Πώς και δεν εντάχθηκαν αυτές οι λέξεις;

*Δεν αποκλείεται, αφού λέει: Προτού ορμήσουμε σε μια καλή ευκαιρία στο Διαδίκτυο ή υποκύψουμε σε έναν κεραυνοβόλο έρωτα,... :drool:


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2013)

Martingale στα αγγλικά, νομίζω. Να θυμηθώ αύριο να ανεβάσω σκίτσο ελληνικό και (αντιστοιχούλι) αγγλικό, να δούμε ποιες είναι οι άγνωστες λέξεις από αυτά του διαδικτυακού Αντιλεξικού:

σκεύη σκευή (για το) ζώο (ιπποσκευή), αστράβη, στραβόξυλο, μπροστάρι (σέλας), πιστάρι (πίσω μέρος σέλας), κασάς (υπόσταγμα υπόσαγμα, υπόστρωμα), παραπλευρίδιο (αυτό που καλύπτει τα πλευρά του ζώου), κουσκούνι, επαυχένιο, επιγλόντιο επιγλούτιο, μεσιά, ίγγλα, νίγλα, κολάνι, καπούλια (τα νώτα, τα οπίσθια του ζώου), πανωκάπουλα, μασχαλιστήρας, λαιμαριά (περιαυχένιον), πισινέλα (περιγλόντιον περιγλούτιον), μπροστινέλα (περιστήθιον), τραβηχτό (αυτό που μπορεί να τραβηχτεί) σειράς, μπιλιάνι, κάτω από το στέρνο (υποστερνίδιον), πιστιά (υπουρίς), κοσμήματα (φάλαρα) 
http://antilexico.gr/index.php/Σαγή/ιπποσκευή

Παρέμπ, περίμενες αλήθεια να έχουν τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες τα μονότομα λεξικά;


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Martingale στα αγγλικά, νομίζω. Να θυμηθώ αύριο να ανεβάσω σκίτσο ελληνικό και (αντιστοιχούλι) αγγλικό, να δούμε ποιες είναι οι άγνωστες λέξεις από αυτά του διαδικτυακού Αντιλεξικού:
> 
> σκεύη (για το) ζώο (ιπποσκευή), αστράβη, στραβόξυλο, μπροστάρι (σέλας), πιστάρι (πίσω μέρος σέλας), κασάς (υπόσταγμα, υπόστρωμα)...
> Παρέμπ, περίμενες αλήθεια να έχουν τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες τα μονότομα λεξικά;



Στη Λεξιλογία όμως έχει: saddlebow = μπροστάρι (της σέλας) και μερικά άλλα σαγματικά. 

Εκείνο το _υπόσταγμα_ μήπως είναι υπόσαγμα;

Το *ιπποστερνίδιον, το *ιππόσταγμα, το *ιππόστρωμα και την *ιππουρίδα να βάλουμε στο ιππόλυτο νήμα.


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2013)

Εεπ, γιά μια στιγμή! Λαθάκια.

*σκευή*, όχι *σκεύη
*επιγλούτιο*, όχι *επιγλόντιο

Αλλά όσο διαβάζω διαπιστώνω τσαπατσουλιές.

Αντιγράφω από το έντυπο Αντιλεξικό, για να γίνει σαφές το πράγμα, με παρένθεση μιας δικής μου επεξήγησης με πράσινο:

*1186. ΜΕΡΗ ΣΑΓΗΣ*

[ο ξύλινος σκελετός σάγματος ή σέλλας] την απαρτίζουν αστράβη, αψίς της αστράβης, κ. στραβόξυλα της σέλλας.
[το πρόσθιον σκέλος του σάγματος] κ. μπροστάρι.
[το οπίσθιον] κ. πισ(τ)άρι.
[το υπό το σάγμα ή την σέλλαν τιθέμενον] υπόσαγμα, υπόστρωμα, τυλείον, κ. κασάς, σά(γ)ισμα.
[το καλύπτον τα πλευρά του ζώου] παραπλευρίδιον.
επαυχένιον
επιγλούτιον, κ. κουσκούνι
έποχον, καταζώστης, κ. ίγ(γ)λα, νίγλα, κολάνι, μεσιά.
κλώνοι του επιγλουτίου, κ. πανωκάπουλα (τα)
λέπαδνον
μασχαλιστ--ήρ, κ. --ήρας
περιαυχένιον κ. λαιμαριά
περιγλούτιον, κ. πισινέλα
περιστήθιον, προστερνίδιον, κ. μπροστινέλα
σειράς, κ. τραβηχτό
υποστερνίδιον, κ. μπιλιάνι
υπουρίς, κ. πιστιά.
[κοσμήματα] φάλαρα, τα.

Ίγγλα, ίγλα και νίγλα είναι η ίδια λέξη. Κάποιος έκανε πολύ μηχανικά τη μεταφορά από το έντυπο στο ηλεκτρονικό και από την καθαρεύουσα στη δημοτική.
Δεν ξέρω αν έτσι έγινε η δουλειά στο σύνολο.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2013)

Δεν έλεγξα καθόλου τη μεταφορά του λεξιλογίου από το «Αντιλεξικό», αλλά προφανώς έχουν μείνει λάθη από το OCR τους.

Αντιγράφω το σχετικό λήμμα από το Εννοιόλεξο (προσβάσιμο από το κουμπάκι στα ψηλά). Εκεί γράφεις *ιπποσκευή* και στο _Περισσότερα_ ζητάς Ουσιαστικά.

*[τα εξαρτήματα ζεψίματος, ίππευσης ή φόρτωσης υποζυγίου]*
σαγή
*[σαγή αλόγου]*
ιπποσκευή
*[ειδικό κάθισμα για τον ιππέα πάνω στη ράχη αλόγου]*
σέλα
εφίππιο
*[σέλα φορτηγού ζώου]*
σαμάρι: _βγάλε το σαμάρι από τον γάιδαρο και πήγαινέ τον στον στάβλο_
σάγμα
*[ο σιδερένιος κρίκος που κρέμεται από τη σέλα και πατούν οι ιππείς για να ανέβουν στο άλογο]*
αναβατήρας
αναβολέας
*[τα εξαρτήματα που βρίσκονται στο κεφάλι ενός υποζυγίου και χρησιμοποιούνται για να το συγκρατεί και να το κατευθύνει ο αναβάτης]*
χαλινάρι: _πέρνα τα χαλινάρια στο άλογο να το πάω μια βόλτα_
χαλινός
γκέμι: _κράτα καλά τα γκέμια_
ηνία: _τραβώ / σφίγγω / αφήνω τα__ ηνία_
χάμουρα
*[λουρί χαλιναριού]*
ηνίο
*[λουρίδα του χαλινού που εφαρμόζεται στη ράχη της μύτης αλόγου ή υποζυγίου]*
επίρρινο
*[δερμάτινη λουρίδα του χαλιναριού που εφαρμόζεται στο μέτωπο του ζώου]*
κουτέλα
*[καθένα από τα δύο δερμάτινα εξαρτήματα του χαλιναριού δίπλα στα μάτια του αλόγου που το εμποδίζουν να βλέπει στο πλάι]*
παρωπίδα
κλάπα
*[το μεταλλικό εξάρτημα του χαλινού που μπαίνει στο στόμα του αλόγου]*
στομίδα
χαλινάρι
*[χαλινάρι υποζυγίου, χωρίς το μεταλλικό εξάρτημα που μπαίνει στο στόμα του]*
καπίστρι: _οι τουρίστες ανεβαίνουν στα γαϊδουράκια κι ο χωριάτης τα τραβάει από το καπίστρι_
χαλινωτήρας
*[τοποθέτηση σέλας σε άλογο]*
*σέλωμα*
*[τοποθέτηση σαμαριού σε υποζύγιο]*
σαμάρωμα
επίσαξη
*[αφαίρεση της σέλας από άλογο]*
*ξεσέλωμα*
*[αφαίρεση του σαμαριού από υποζύγιο]*
ξεσαμάρωμα
απόσαξη
*[τοποθέτηση χαλιναριού σε ζώο]*
*χαλινάρωμα*
*[τοποθέτηση καπιστριού σε ζώο]*
*καπίστρωμα*
*[αφαίρεση του χαλιναριού από ζώο]*
*ξεχαλινάρωμα*
*[αφαίρεση του καπιστριού από ζώο]*
*ξεκαπίστρωμα*
*[αυτός που κατασκευάζει σέλες]*
σελάς
σελοποιός
*[αυτός που κατασκευάζει σαμάρια]*
σαμαράς
σαγματοποιός
σαμαρτζής
*[το εργαστήριο του σελοποιού]*
σελοποιείο
σελάδικο
*[το εργαστήριο του σαγματοποιού]*
σαμαράδικο
σαγματοποιείο
*[σιδερένιο ημικυκλικό αντικείμενο που τοποθετείται στο πέλμα των αλόγων ή άλλων ιπποειδών]*
πέταλο: _το πέταλο λένε ότι φέρνει τύχη_
*[προσαρμογή πετάλου στο πέλμα αλόγου ή υποζυγίου]*
*πετάλωμα*
καλίγωμα
καλίγωση
*[αφαίρεση των πετάλων από ζώο]*
*ξεπετάλωμα*
ξεκαλίγωμα
*[η τέχνη του πεταλουργού]*
πεταλουργία
*[ο ειδικός στο πετάλωμα αλόγων ή άλλων ιπποειδών]*
πεταλωτής
πεταλάς
καλιγωτής
*[ο πεταλωτής (παλαιότ.)]*
αλμπάνης
*[τεχνίτης που κατασκευάζει πέταλα]*
πεταλοποιός
πεταλουργός
*[το εργαστήριο του πεταλουργού]*
πεταλωτήριο
πεταλουργείο
πεταλοποιείο
*[κατασκευή, συνήθως ξύλινη, που προσαρμόζεται στον τράχηλο ζώων (βοδιών, αλόγων κτλ.) για να σύρουν άροτρο ή όχημα]*
ζυγός: _έζεψε τα βόδια στον ζυγό_
*[το καμπύλο μέρος του ζυγού μέσα από το οποίο περνά ο λαιμός του ζώου]*
ζεύγλα
ζεύγλη
ζεύλα
*[ιμάντας για το ζέψιμο του ζώου στον ζυγό]*
ζευκτήρας
ζευγόλουρο
*[λουρί με το οποίο δένεται ο ζυγός στο τιμόνι αλετριού ή οχήματος]*
ζυγολούρι
ζυγόλουρο
ζυγόδεσμο
*[τοποθέτηση ζώου σε ζυγό]*
*ζέψιμο*
*[ζέψιμο ζώων στον ίδιο ζυγό]*
ομοζυγία
*[απαλλαγή ενός ζώου από τον ζυγό]*
*ξέζεμα*
ξεζέψιμο
λύσιμο
απόζευξη
*[ζώα ζεμένα στον ζυγό]*
ζευγολατειό


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2013)

Πολύ καλά τα έχει το Εννοιόλεξο. Αλλά για το διαδικτυακό Αντιλεξικό επιμένω. Δεν είναι απλά λάθη ανάγνωσης (OCR), είναι συνειδητή επέμβαση (μεταφορά από καθαρεύουσα σε δημοτική) με απροσεξίες και χωρίς γνώση των πραγμάτων. Να πιάσω το τελευταίο μόνο: όταν λέει κοσμήματα (φάλαρα), καταλαβαίνουμε ότι κάτι που στην αρχαία/καθαρεύουσα λεγόταν φάλαρα, στη δημοτική λέγεται κοσμήματα. Όχι βέβαια. Στο έντυπο φαίνεται καθαρά ότι το «κοσμήματα» ειναι επεξήγηση, ερμηνεία [κοσμήματα] φάλαρα, τα. Το ίδιο και σε άλλα σημεία.


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Saddle blanket = υπόσαγμα το 'χουμε;


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Saddle blanket = υπόσαγμα το 'χουμε;



Ναι, στάγδην τα ρίχνουμε, τα διορθώνουμε και τα αντιστοιχίζουμε :):



daeman said:


> [...]
> Εκείνο το _υπόσταγμα_ μήπως είναι υπόσαγμα;
> 
> Το *ιπποστερνίδιον, το *ιππόσταγμα, το *ιππόστρωμα και την *ιππουρίδα να βάλουμε στο ιππόλυτο νήμα.






nickel said:


> ...
> *[το μεταλλικό εξάρτημα του χαλινού που μπαίνει στο στόμα του αλόγου]*
> στομίδα
> χαλινάρι
> *...*



*ὑποστόμια*, τά, μικρὰ σιδήρια τοῦ χαλινοῦ, «τοῦ χαλινοῦ τὰ σιδήρια ὑποστόμια, καὶ τῶν ὑποστομίων κοῖλα ἐχῖνοι, τὰ δὲ περιφερῆ καὶ πριονωτὰ τροχοὶ» Πολυδ. Α΄, 184· πρβλ. ἐχῖνος V.
[χαλινώσαι δέ ερείς, καί χαλινόν περιθείναι τώ στόματι. είτα ιππών καί στάσις ίππων καί ιππόστασις καί σταθμός, φάτνη, φορβειά, επιφατνίδια, δεσμά, κεκρύφαλος, κορυφαία, χαλινός. τού δέ χαλινού τά σιδήρια υποστόμια, καί τών υποστομίων τά μέν κοίλα εχίνοι, τά δέ περιφερή καί πριονωτά τροχοί, τά δέ στερεά καί προμήκη καί αλλήλοις αντεμπλεκόμενα αλύσεως είδει δακτύλιοι καί δάκτυλοι. ερείς δέ κημοί καί φιμοί, έτι δέ έποχα, εφίππια, σάγη.]
http://www.hellenicpantheon.gr/Pollux1a.htm

A *snaffle bit* is the most common type of bit used while riding horses. It consists of a bit mouthpiece with a ring on either side and acts with direct pressure. A bridle utilizing only a snaffle bit is often called a "snaffle bridle," particularly in the English riding disciplines. A bridle that carries two bits, a curb bit and a snaffle, or "bradoon," is called a double bridle.

The *mouthpiece* is the part of a horse's bit that goes into the mouth of a horse, resting on the bars of the mouth in the sensitive interdental space where there are no teeth. The mouthpiece is possibly the most important determinant in the severity and action of the bit. Therefore, it should be carefully considered when choosing a bit for a horse. Some mouthpieces are not allowed in dressage competition.

The other parts of the bit are the bit rings on a snaffle bit, and the shanks on a curb bit. These pieces do not go inside the mouth, but rather are the parts of a bit that are outside the mouth, where the bridle and reins attach.




Προσοχή: όχι υπόστομα (EN: hypostome, IT: ipostoma, DE: Hypostom) των αρθρόποδων. 
Στο Wiktionary έχει λάθος: hypostome = υποστόμιο.


Από το ιππόλυτο, ιππόδετο και αχαλίνωτο νήμα:


daeman said:


> ...
> **Ιπποστόμια* (snaffles, υποστόμια):


----------



## Costas (May 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Παρέμπ, περίμενες αλήθεια να έχουν τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες τα μονότομα λεξικά;


Ε, ναι. Γιατί, το Αντιλεξικό δεν ήταν κι αυτό μονότομο;


----------

